# SuSe 10.2 MP3 support ?'s



## Fox34 (Jun 23, 2007)

Alright, once again I'm on SuSe 10.2 cause windows dropped the activate bomb on me,

So I need a program to support mp3's for SuSe 10.2, nothing I mean nothing can I have searched for so long, Anyone out there got MP3's to play on SuSe? Or even just on linux at all? Please help I do not want to go back to windows just for my music.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 23, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Alright, once again I'm on SuSe 10.2 cause windows dropped the



so.

What did windows drop?

and what about 10.2? 




haha: Ninja edit. too slow!

Amarok should answer all of your questions.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 23, 2007)

sorry  I hit enter by accident and It posted the thread mid-typing, already fixed it.

EDIT lol: Amarok came with it, told me the engine did not support Mp3's and I couldn't find an updated one


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 23, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> sorry  I hit enter by accident and It posted the thread mid-typing, already fixed it.



Me too.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 23, 2007)

alright were good now!(posting wise, still no music )


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 23, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> alright were good now!(posting wise, still no music )



Yeah a lot of linux distros don't carry mp3 support by default because of licensing things I think.

I believe amarok brings MP3 support, or may be an extra install w/ it (it should ask you).

Its what I always used on Mandriva. It doesn't get along with Gnome.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 23, 2007)

how is your linux distro? I've always used suse because IDK I'm just used to it.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 24, 2007)

I Use XMMS for Multimedia

SuSE Rocks.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2007)

You could try VLC.

Also found this for 10.1, but maybe it can offer some insight.

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=474643


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 24, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> how is your linux distro? I've always used suse because IDK I'm just used to it.



Darwin ftw.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks guys, been busy writing different BIOS's for the SLI :shadedshu a big mess. But Ill try the VLC and I've tried the xmms, couldn't get it to play MP3's


----------



## reidcc (Jun 26, 2007)

I can help here... but only via a site where I found this before. I can't even remember the site, but search in Google for "Hacking SUSE 10.2"

The first site that pops up will list the steps necessary to add MP3 support(and other plug-ins and DVD support) to SUSE.

Chris


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks dude! Ima sure to check that out later


----------

